# Galveston - North Jetty



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Date: March 17 and 19, 2015
Location: Galveston â€" North Jetty
Air Temp: 65-70
Water Temp: 65
Depth: 31 feet
Water Clarity: Good
Winds : Calm
Seas: Calm
Bait: Cracked Blue Crabs

Spent the week in Galveston and took a little spring break with the kiddos. Fished the north jetty two days during the week and had fun battling 14 big uglies. Fished the ship channel and found some nice sand trout for catch and release. Always fun to get back on the saltwater.


----------



## LarryWelch (Feb 29, 2008)

Full report on my blog: http://www.welchlarry.blogspot.com/2015/03/march-17-and-19-2015.html


----------

